# Clean and Shiny Discount Code



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Morning (again)

We have been offering discount codes to customers since we incepted our company all those years ago for being members of various forums and the system has seen us well.

But like everything, things change....

From *Friday 3rd November 2006* we will be closing the discounts that we offer to all forums. There are various reasons for this but the one of the main ones is that on speaking to our customer base we have found that people would rather see a price than have to work out what the discounted price would be, so this is what we are going to do :thumb:

We will let know know more information over the coming days but if you wish to take advantage of the last few days of 10% this is the time to do it..!

Johnny


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Morning (again)
> 
> We have been offering discount codes to customers since we incepted our company all those years ago for being members of various forums and the system has seen us well.
> 
> ...


Will the prices on the site change or just no more discounts full stop???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Will the prices on the site change or just no more discounts full stop???


Yes


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yes


Let me try that again.

Yes the prices will be changing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Let me try that again.
> 
> Yes the prices will be changing.


Gettin old are we :lol:


----------

